# Fate/Extra (PSP) gets an anime adaptation in 2017



## Lycan911 (Mar 28, 2016)

The Fate Project panel at AnimeJapan 2016 announced on Saturday that a television anime project of the Fate/Extra game is launching. The anime will be titled Fate/Extra Last Encore and is slated for 2017.

The official website posted a teaser trailer.



Studio Shaft (Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Bakemonogatari) is handling animation production on the series. Type-Moon and Marvelous are credited for the original game and original Fate/stay night creator Kinoko Nasu is handling series composition. Aruko Wada is credited with the original character designs.

Marvelous Entertainment and Type-Moon released the Fate/Extra PlayStation Portable game in Japan in 2010. Aksys Games released the game in North America in November 2011. TheFate/Extra CCC companion game shipped in Japan on the PSP in March 2013.

The same event also announced that the Fate/stay night: Heaven's Feel film will be split into three separate films, with the first premiering sometime in 2017.

 Source
 Official Website
 MyAnimeList
 Fate/Extra on PS Store

Synopsis:

Waking up in a strange virtual world with no recollection of the past, Hakuno finds himself forced to fight for survival in a war he does not understand for a prize beyond value; the opportunity to have one's wish granted. With only an enigmatic "Servant" by his side, Hakuno Kishinami will have to face both friends and foes in battles to the death in order to not only gain possession of a mysterious object known as the "Holy Grail," but also to find the answer to the most important question of all: "Who am I?"


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 2, 2016)

I love fate, and I love studio shaft. I'll definitely be watching this.


----------

